# dont hate, we chillin'



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

been a minute since i've posted any pics of the dogs.. Diesel is thickening out a bit now, cant wait till he fully matures.. will post better pics later.. until then, i caught them chillin in the sun stayin toasty

snuck up to the bathroom window, Daisy saw me instantly.. lol









streeetttch!!









talk to me Dre, boo boo head



























Dre was like, "you gotta get this side, its my good side"









"hey, there you are.. i was wondering what woke me up"









Ok, now everyone look this way.. "Cheeeessse!"









thanks for looking.. :woof:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics that last one is perfect. Diesel is getting real big now looking nice.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes! That last pic belongs in a calender!! Nice looking pack..kudos


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

great pics! that last one is frame worthy for sure, your dogs look fantastic darlin, you should post more often!!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you know whats funny.. that fence behind them is new and bright and the one that meets up at the corner is old and dark.. they like to lay/sit in the corner and they are literally camouflaged.. lol.. you can probably tell from the fence in the pics


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! It's always good to see these dogs just hangin out. For the most part, do your males get along ok when they are out like that?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they get along great..


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love your little group, they're all gorgeous. Daisy has beautiful eyes as well, somethin' about them.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks.. that's one thing I've always loved about Daisy. her eyes are a lite brown/orange.. almost match her coat


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww they're so cute


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice pics indeed!Daisy is my fave


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

great pic's


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

those are great and thanks for the comments  totally saw the story lol Beautiful pups, love the last one as well. What pup doesn't love sunning themselves in the sun


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love all 3 .... they are looking awesome !


----------



## Steele (Jan 7, 2011)

very nice dogs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

they look awesome clint  dre has always been my favey, what a lovebug!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Those are fantastic pics. Nice pups you have there!


----------

